# I.D.E. Thomas



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

I.D.E. (Isaac David Ellis) Thomas is on the faculty of the California Pacific School of Theology and Pacific International University. He has written a number of interesting books, some of which are listed below:

_God's outsider: John Penri: a Puritan martyr: a play_

_William Shakespeare and His Bible_

_The Golden Treasury of Patristic Quotations from 50-750 A.D._

_God's Harvest: The Nature of True Revival_

_A Puritan Golden Treasury of Quotations_

_Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_

_A Word from the Wise_

_A Day at a Time_



> Dr. I.D.E. Thomas is a native of Wales in the United Kingdom, and has devoted the last 30 years as a minister in California. He has also served as a commentator for the BBC (British Broadcasting Corporation). In addition, he is the chancellor of a seminary in California, and has opened a number of similar seminaries in various foreign countries in the Orient such as Japan, Korea, Taiwan, and Guam.


----------

